# mod_rewrite funktioniert lokal nicht mehr :(



## Transmitter (25. Dezember 2002)

hi!

das mod rewrite ist auf meinem apache hier zu hause genauso aktiv, wie im web ... wenn ich nun hier das mod_rewrite benutzen will bekomme ich nur errors  ... 
im web funktioniert alles ohne probleme!

woran kann es denn liegen?

suse 8.0
apache 1.323


----------



## JohannesR (5. Februar 2003)

Das musst du in der httpd.conf laden, per LoadModule mod_rewrite PFAD/ZU/MODREWRITE.so


----------



## Transmitter (6. Februar 2003)

Nö, leider nicht 

Das Modul ist geladen, aber das Umschreiben der URL´s funktioniert nicht 

Gibts da irgendeine Logdatei des Moduls?

Oder kann ich da sonst irgendwas machen?


----------



## JohannesR (18. Februar 2003)

Hm, ich wollte eben nachgucken was noch so alles über das Thema in meiner httpd.conf steht, da fällt mir auf das mod_rewrite bei mir grade auch nicht geht ... komisch ...

Apach 2.0.44
PHP 4.3.1

Help


----------



## Tommy (20. Februar 2003)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sollte der mod_rewrite unter Windows nicht laufen.


----------



## Transmitter (20. Februar 2003)

ja, kann sein .. 

das hilft uns aber auch nicht unbedingt weiter?!?


----------



## Tommy (20. Februar 2003)

Doch, Linux installieren


----------



## Transmitter (20. Februar 2003)

Ja, wir haben doch beide linux installier oder?

geht das aus den beiträgen nicht hervor?

suse linux in der version 8.0 läuft bei mir!


----------

